# Starting up with Indian fantails



## huzy99 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi, I am just starting up in the indian fantail hobby. I was wondering if anybody can help me out with any tips/advice in keeping this breed of pigeon?


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

When I had them.. they seemed to like lower perches.. and some needed a bit of a trim around the cloaca occasionally to keep it clean and to perhaps increase fertilizing the hens egg. 

Of course like all pigeons they need a clean floor and nest boxes they can use if they want to, where they can reach them, as they are a heavier breed , they are not as athletic as say a homing pigeon. For that reason they need an aviary where they can be protected from hawks , but still get sunlight and fresh air.


----------

